# Older Shimano 600 Ultegra



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Back in around '87 I bought a Shimano groupo, I'm sure it was badged as 600 Ultegra. It was mostly dark grey annodised and some parts had small stickers on with 3 coloured squares, blue green and XXX?

Anyhow does anyone have any idea what the model number might have been and perhaps have any pix?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Introduced in 1988, the Shimano 600EX/Ultegra 6400 series. Commonly called 600 Tri Color now. Pics:

http://velobase.com/ListComponentGa...&BrandID=f9a4c79f-2ff6-4c5c-8b41-9f199d0d2106


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Did you look on ebay?*



DannyBoy said:


> Back in around '87 I bought a Shimano groupo, I'm sure it was badged as 600 Ultegra. It was mostly dark grey annodised and some parts had small stickers on with 3 coloured squares, blue green and XXX?
> 
> Anyhow does anyone have any idea what the model number might have been and perhaps have any pix?


perhaps try Shimano 600 parts, I wouldn't put Ultegra in the search. It is a later name in the Shimano lineup DA, Ultegra,105, etc is more modern stuff. 600 predated Ultegra. 

NOTE: I stand FIRMLY corrected. That must have came out in a brief period of time I was not scouting components.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

just been doing a bit of surfing. I agree it's 6400. I'd love to get a NOS groupo together, nostalgia and all that. I remeber it being quite nice kit. The indexing worked well, can't recall if it was 6 or 7 speed.

If anyone knows of any going NOS lemme know.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It is 6400....It was great group....It was almost on par with the 7400


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I have one bike set up with 6400 600. It is 8 speed w/STI's It works great.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice, can we maybe have a few close ups of the components?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

The crank and front derailleur are 600.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Got an older custom Bianchi Columbus lugged frame and 600 on it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Rear derailleur (a little scraped up):









Brake caliper:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.velobase.com/ListCompone...&BrandID=f9a4c79f-2ff6-4c5c-8b41-9f199d0d2106


----------

